# 2018 Rogue interior noise low speed



## aaronrodg (Jan 15, 2020)

Started out of the blue. Low volume hum or vibration felt and heard in interior. Especially over bump at low speeds. Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Check all the heat shields, especially the rear ones and the one on the fuel tank.


----------



## aaronrodg (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanks....Have done but the noise/vibration is louder or more easily heard at low speed w windows up/close. Going over bump or rough rode. Definitely not a rattle. I looked on line and found a motor mount issue. Actually rubber gasket in motor mount but that Maxima was much older they were working on.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Can you post a video? It's a bit hard to diagnose noises from just a description.


----------

